# starting backyard theater



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was thinking of having a backyard theater. me and my family would most likely be the only ones using it. I know i need a public viewing license sense its outdoors. I'm going to use a digital projector and a cloth screen about 54 inch's tall and 6 feet wide. the projector would be about 40-50 feet from the screen. How bright of a projector do i need or should the projector be closer. can anyone give me a idea of how much the license will be. I know where to get it I was just wondering about the yearly cost. the theater would be open weekends only and movies shown about 2 times each a night double feature. *serious replies only*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

40-50 feet? You need some pretty expensive equipment for that distance, that's a lot of light! I think for the size you're talking about, the projector will only be maybe 20 feet from the screen anyway.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

will i can cover 40 as most of the projectors seam to go up to 39.88 feet


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I know a guy who did something similar and he didn't spend a fortune to make it happen. In fact, the front projector he used was a consumer-level digital projector (I forget the brand but it might have even been a Sanyo). I'll see what info I can get from him to post here. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok I found some info on what my friend did. He posted the details on another forum. If the staff here doesn't object, I can post a link to that thread here. Lemme know if that's ok.

Peace...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You can always post a link to another forum as long as the content on that site isn't objectionable or illegal. 

Sounds like a fun project, though -- keep us updated!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, you can see his theater here. The only question would be the licensing question raised above and I don't think he has a license. More importantly, he itemizes the gear he used so people can get a sense of how much he spent on the gear. There are some pics of it in action as well. 

Enjoy! 

Peace...


----------



## Iguana Man (May 21, 2008)

I joined up so if anyone has any questions, please feel free to post them. 

Iggy


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

For a 54 inch by 6 foot wide screen the projector can be a lot closer than 40-50 feet... more like about 8-10 feet from what I have seen. As far as licenses, I am confused what you are intending to do? You say "me and my family would most likely be the only ones using it." For that, you don't need a license (at least not in California). If your neighbors happen to see it that is their problem.

But then you say "the theater would be open weekends only and movies shown about 2 times each a night double feature". So are you selling admission or inviting other than family and friends? Or is it just you and your family? Confused.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well i've been going through changes with it. im not charging anything I just like to run it all night. it would be invitation only. not open to the public.so only my family friends and maybe my neighbors(2) if they wanted to come but mostly i would be the only one using it. The screen im still deciding but everyone says i should go bigger for outside use. I was thinking 6 feet by 12 feet or whatever it would be for 16X9 format. can't be bigger the 6 feet so i can store it in the garage after use.The supports would stay outside but the screen itself would be removable.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Iguana Man said:


> I joined up so if anyone has any questions, please feel free to post them.
> 
> Iggy


welcome


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well i contacted a guy who has a old PVC screen frame.Its currently set up for 16' by 9' so it will need to be shortened.I was thinking 5' high feet 9 feet long.I'm waiting for one guy to get back to me on a screen its 5' x9' around $40 the frame is free. sense hes only 6 miles away he said he would try to bring it over Sunday.right now trying to get a projector off of ebay


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Which projector are you considering? Also, are you not interested in maintaining a 16x9 aspect ratio?

Peace...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> Which projector are you considering? Also, are you not interested in maintaining a 16x9 aspect ratio?
> 
> Peace...


i think that would be 16x9 ratio. i don't have to have a screen thats 16' x 9' as long as the screen is in the right size to support 16x9. 5' high 9 feet wide should be the right size sense the screen is pre-made. 9 feet tall 16 feet wide is kinda big for my yard.


----------



## Iguana Man (May 21, 2008)

9x5 is very close to 16x9 so yeah, you will be able to fit a 16x9 movie onto that screen. I would be more concerned with this cloth screen you mention. Unless it is very taught, a breeze or wind of any kind will kinda mess with your picture. I'd suggest something more firm like 1/4" plywood that you could screw into the pvc pipe. Granted, you would need two pieces and it would have a seam but if you seal the seam with some calk and paint over it with white paint, I doubt you will notice. 

As far as the Ebay pj, just be careful in that you don't want one with a nearly dead bulb since brightness fades rather quickly as the bulb reaches it max lumens. Replacement bulbs 'can' be expensive. 

Hope that helps and keep in mind that once you start throwing an image that is measured in 'feet', you may find yourself wanting more. 

Iggy


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What about sound? Do you live far out in the country where the noise won't be heard by neighbors?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> i think that would be 16x9 ratio. i don't have to have a screen thats 16' x 9' as long as the screen is in the right size to support 16x9. 5' high 9 feet wide should be the right size sense the screen is pre-made. 9 feet tall 16 feet wide is kinda big for my yard.


Ah, you swapped the dimensions around on me. 

I'm tracking now...

Peace..


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

it won't be that loud as they won't be that many people and speakers would be close to the people i would be the only using it most of the time.I was planing on using 2 panasonic thruster speakers and a panasonic am/fm stereo receiver for sound(the one i needed help with the turntable)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What? You're not going for a full surround sound setup? 

Peace...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i might i got 2 more speakers for a GPX stereo i tossed the panasonic stereo can handle 4(four) speakers. as for the screen the guys offering for $40 + shipping is a Draper Onyx screen (screen only no frame)

http://www.draperinc.com/images/2007Catalogs/VisualPresentation/VPP07_2007Catalog 21.pdf


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I know this is a technology forum, so perhaps that's why you're focusing so heavily on the cool hardware you can buy, but seriously, you do have larger legal matters you should look into first.

Do not assume that the volume won't be "that loud". If you have neighbors within shouting distance, they may take serious issue with someone running an outdoor theater next door on a regular basis. Aside from noise complaints, does your neighborhood, city, village, town, or county have any ordinances regarding large gatherings or events or commercial enterprises in your specific area?

The licensing issue is no small matter, and it's not going to be cheap. This company appears to handle such issues: http://www.swank.com/other/index.html. In reading the FAQ, they require an inspection of the equipment, and you must adhere to specific pre-determined dates for the showing.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well i was looking at the laws here. i can't have noise after 11pm. 


> Sec. 21-23. Television, phonograph, musical instruments, etc.
> The playing of any television, phonograph or similar device or any musical instrument in such a manner or with such volume, particularly during the hours between 11:00 p.m. and 7:00 a.m., or at any time or place so as to annoy or disturb the quiet, comfort or repose of persons in any office or in any dwelling, hotel or other type of residence, or of any persons in the vicinity is unlawful.
> (Code 1967, § 4-103(b); Ord. No. 80-498, § 1, 7-23-96)
> 
> ...


 the license thing not everyone does that. they won't give out a license for some everyday person who just wants to watch movies in the backyard. on another forum i was told i didn't need a license if it was just me family and friends.it would be no different then in the house or me dragging out a big screen tv to watch a hockey game.Im not selling this or charging anything.Im not open to the public im not doing nothing commercial its only for me famly and a couple buddy's


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> on another forum i was told i didn't need a license if it was just me family and friends.it would be no different then in the house or me dragging out a big screen tv to watch a hockey game.Im not selling this or charging anything.Im not open to the public im not doing nothing commercial its only for me famly and a couple buddy's


I was thinking the same thing.

Peace...


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

wireless headphones lex then no one can hear it


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK heres whats been done. got a PVC screen frame from a member on another forum who is building a different screen. So I cut this one down from 16'x9' to 12' x 8'. For supports i have 2 10 foot 2 inch dia PVC pipe hammered about 5 inch's short of 3 feet in the ground.The screen is made from 1 and 1/2 inch PVC so it will slip into the 2 inch pipe.I will use guy-wires to support the polls and screen sense it will act like a giant sail. For a projector someone is offering me a used boxlite CP 300T for $100+ shipping.

some pics

the posts










the screen frame


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

some more


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

im marking this solved. got the projector and will get the screen and grommet kit tuesday or next week. nothing else to add. if anyones going to be in the metro detroit area and would like to stop by for a movie shoot me a PM.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok it is finished. here are the pics. opening night went well except and the beginning of the movie some idiots decided to celebrate the 4th of july early  anyway heres pics of the finished setup. once the movie is showing you don't notice the wrinkles or the seam I tried and couldn't see it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reopening per request.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks. took advantage of the 70 degree weather friday to do some modifications. I removed the screen from the frame and put in the wishing machine. i downsized the screen from 12x8 to 12x7. i will later move the legs of the frame down 1 foot so it sits higher on the polls. heres some pics. i got to fix one end of the screen as it didn't come out even.

the old string the held the screen to the frame










the freshly washed screen waiting to be installed.










and the remodeled screen. will do more work on it later.










the PVC cement was like jello from being in the garage all winter but it still worked.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The topic has been marked unsolved at the request of the Topic's Starter.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Lexmark, glad you are moving on the project.:up: In your request to re-open the thread, was there something specific you were interested in discussing?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Drabdr said:


> Lexmark, glad you are moving on the project.:up: In your request to re-open the thread, was there something specific you were interested in discussing?


i re-opened it so i post updates sense im making changes to the screen. everything else is the same. just posting updates. the theater worked well last season and this season im doing it again but am making changes to the screen size. last season it was 12x8 so not quite 16x9 ratio. this year im making it 12x7 so the ratio will be correct.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> i re-opened it so i post updates sense im making changes to the screen. everything else is the same. just posting updates. the theater worked well last season and this season im doing it again but am making changes to the screen size. last season it was 12x8 so not quite 16x9 ratio. this year im making it 12x7 so the ratio will be correct.


Ok.. cool lex. You know, if you are so inclined, it might be interesting to see what you learned, what worked well, what you would do differently, etc.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well here is the finished screen frame. its been corrected and i raised it about a foot so its higher up.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Opening thread for OP.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks lauraMJ.

OK had a showing a while ago back in april. and heres a pic of the fabric on the screen. as you can tell not all the stains came out in the wash.


i will re-open the theater for its 2nd season this weekend. if it rains movies will be shown in the garage.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That thing is 12x7? Wow, that would be fun to watch.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> That thing is 12x7? Wow, that would be fun to watch.


heres a screen shot of today. opened it a day earlier.










if your ever up this way on a weekend give me a shout.


----------

